# ibook et vélo...



## boodou (7 Octobre 2004)

Voici une question qui va peut-être vous paraître très stupide, mais je viens d'acheter un Ibook et je me demandai s'il n'était pas dangeureux pour sa santé de la transporter dans le panier de mon vélo... à paris...
Merci à tous ceux qui ont des vélos et des Ibook et qui daigneront répondre à cette question stupide mais néanmoins importante !!!


----------



## woulf (8 Octobre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Voici une question qui va peut-être vous paraître très stupide, mais je viens d'acheter un Ibook et je me demandai s'il n'était pas dangeureux pour sa santé de la transporter dans le panier de mon vélo... à paris...
> Merci à tous ceux qui ont des vélos et des Ibook et qui daigneront répondre à cette question stupide mais néanmoins importante !!!



Mes portables n'ont jamais souffert dans les top case de motos ou sous les selles de scooter, et il y a un peu plus de vibration sur un 1100 que sur un vélo 

Ne t'inquiètes pas, du moment que tu mets ton précieux portable dans un bon sac, soit sur ton dos, soit sur le porte bagages, y'aura pas de problèmes.

Et j'ajouterai même que je les transporte en veille, et ça ne pose pas de problèmes.


----------



## Macounette (8 Octobre 2004)

Je me déplace beaucoup à vélo (heureusement pas dans Paris). Plutôt que de mettre mon iBook dans le panier du vélo, j'ai préféré investir dans une bonne sacoche rembourrée que je porte en bandoulière. Bien calé contre mon dos, l'iBook ne bouge pas du tout.
J'ai pris un sac de chez Crumpler. Ils sont chers, mais protègent très bien l'iBook.

Parce que le transporter sans protection, rien que dans un panier de vélo, c'est du _hara-kiri_ :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2004)

mieux vaut un sacado discret, style decathlon avec poche pour portable.
ça fait moins de vibrations, et dans un panier, c'est vite fauché


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Octobre 2004)

Sac à dos Lafuma à 29¤ à carouf + l'indispensable tucano = portable bien protégé....

  Deux critères ont tout de même retenus mon attention pour le sac: 
       - étanche (ou au moins déperlent)
       - fond rigide (pour protéger des chutes accidentelles)

  Et puis, un portable, c'est fait pour bouger avec !


----------



## utenasama (8 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mes portables n'ont jamais souffert dans les top case de motos ou sous les selles de scooter, et il y a un peu plus de vibration sur un 1100 que sur un vélo
> 
> Ne t'inquiètes pas, du moment que tu mets ton précieux portable dans un bon sac, soit sur ton dos, soit sur le porte bagages, y'aura pas de problèmes.
> 
> Et j'ajouterai même que je les transporte en veille, et ça ne pose pas de problèmes.



Moi j'avais entendu qu'il ne fallait jjamais le deplacer en veille, que c'était très mauvais  
Qui a raison?


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2004)

utenasama a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avais entendu qu'il ne fallait jjamais le deplacer en veille, que c'était très mauvais
> Qui a raison?



pas de problème pour la veille à moto, velo, rando... un powerbook doit pouvoir être dégainé très rapidement 

en dix ans de portables et de 2 roues, le retour de veille dans le sac n'est arrivé que deux fois, avec mon pismo.


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Octobre 2004)

C'est d'ailleurs le but de la veille: ranger et protéger la tête du disque dur... D'où sur la notice le fameux _mettez en veille avant de déplacer votre ordinateur_.

Je n'éteins jamais mon powerbook, ne serait-ce pour voir à chaque fois la trombine de mes collègues PCistes avec le filet de bave au coin des lèvres quand j'ouvre l'écran et que c'est prêt 

Rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup d'avoir un mac portable.


P.S. pour les achever (les pcistes), je fais un uptime dans la console


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (8 Octobre 2004)

J'ai passé 3 mois en Corée du Sud où j'embarquais mon iBook G3 700 dans un sac Samsonite, lui même contenu dans un sac à dos de rando. 

Trajet quotidien de 10 km et tout va bien !!!
Le tout évidemment en veille...ça sert à ça non ?

Mat.


----------



## goonie (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Le transport en vélo est possible mais comme plusieurs te l'ont dit, il vaut mieux investir dans un bon sac à dos où le portable sera protégé. Ne plongeons pas dans la parano : et si jamais je tombe ?  
Non sans rire, je me déplace assez souvent en vélo et mon Ibook n'a jamais souffert :love:


----------



## boodou (8 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces bons conseils!!!


----------



## utenasama (8 Octobre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs le but de la veille: ranger et protéger la tête du disque dur... D'où sur la notice le fameux _mettez en veille avant de déplacer votre ordinateur_.
> 
> Je n'éteins jamais mon powerbook, ne serait-ce pour voir à chaque fois la trombine de mes collègues PCistes avec le filet de bave au coin des lèvres quand j'ouvre l'écran et que c'est prêt
> 
> ...


Trop cool! 

Je revis!! J'avais peur de lui faire du mal!!
Et j'ai une question, c'est quoi un uptime? Méga désole, pardonnez mon ignorance...mais on dit qu'il n'y a jamais de questions stupides  

P.S: Je dois bosser sur PC au bureau, et avec access et je pète un câble...ça plante tout le temps! Malgré Windows XP!! c'est dur la vie sans un mac...


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2004)

utenasama a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai une question, c'est quoi un uptime?



le temps écoulé depuis le dernier redémarrage


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me déplace beaucoup à vélo (heureusement pas dans Paris:



quoi on conduit mal à Paris?  :mouais:   

la Bastille en vélo, c'est le kif" absolu    :rateau:


----------



## Sebang (8 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le temps écoulé depuis le dernier redémarrage



En gros, c'est ça :






Avec ça, mes copains PCistes sont comme des fous. 
(la capture a été prises sur mon PB, avant de passer à 10.3.5 (les salauds, fallait redémarrer...)
C'est quoi votre record perso ?


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> En gros, c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ouais mortel j'avais jamais remarqué, faudrait effectivement lancer un concours


----------



## utenasama (8 Octobre 2004)

Trop bien!! JE vais essayer!!...tout ce que j'apprends sur ce forum c'est trop trop bien      :love: Et en plus les gens ils te répondent avec le sourire! halalala.


----------



## emge (8 Octobre 2004)

je fais un uptime dans la console [/QUOTE]

je n'osais pas poser la question, mais maintenant que je sais ce qu'est un "uptime" ou trouver la console ?  
(on a bien dit qu'il n'y a pas de bête question !)


----------



## emge (8 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> je fais un uptime dans la console



je n'osais pas poser la question, mais maintenant que je sais ce qu'est un "uptime" ou trouver la console ?  
(on a bien dit qu'il n'y a pas de bête question !)  [/QUOTE]

si je me doute que c'est le bandeau du haut, je n'ai pas ce signe à partir duquel sort ce menu déroulant...


----------



## Macounette (8 Octobre 2004)

La console, c'est aussi le "Terminal". Normalement tu y accèdes depuis le dock ou le répertoire "Utilitaires". Reconnaissable à cette icône : 





Par contre le petit utilitaire de la barre de menu qui t'affiche le uptime s'appelleMenuMeters. C'est un freeware.


----------



## emge (8 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La console, c'est aussi le "Terminal". Normalement tu y accèdes depuis le dock ou le répertoire "Utilitaires". Reconnaissable à cette icône :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :

up: Merci Macounette ! génial cette petite animation dans le bandeau j'ai téléchargé comme tu m'a indiqué et j'ai otpé pour la représentation : graphique, pourcentage, et thermomètre... comme j'ai lu rapidement en diagonale les indications et que mon anglais est approximatif, je n'ai rien compris !... mais je vais y retourner pour déchiffrer la véritable fonction de ce petit jouet... et participer aussi je crois que bien que freeware il est bon de participer.
Tu peux encore m'aider : 1°) en m'expliquant succintement l'utiliter de ce MenuMeters et 2°) comment participer à cette opération (financièrement je présume)


----------



## emge (8 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La console, c'est aussi le "Terminal". Normalement tu y accèdes depuis le dock ou le répertoire "Utilitaires". Reconnaissable à cette icône :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé le freeware, téléchargé, pas tout compris à quoi il sert, cherché le terminal, mis dans le dock, pas compris non plus !! moi y en être un peu con ! mais tout ça fait une jolie animation dans mon bandeau (graphique, pourcentage et thermo.) et un dessin de plus dans mon dock. Il faut dire que je suis levé depuis 3h30 ce matin et que je suis un "pneu crevé". Je suis sûr que demain matin une gentille macounette m'auras tout expliqué !?


----------



## Macounette (8 Octobre 2004)

Merci :rose: mais je n'en sais pas beaucoup plus que ça.
MenuMeters est un petit utilitaire qui permet d'afficher certaines informations sur ta machine : usage de la mémoire, temps de marche (justement le célèbre "uptime"  ), disques, interfaces (bluetooth, wifi, réseau, etc.)...

Le terminal (ou "console") quant à lui est une "fenêtre de commande" qui te permet de piloter ton Mac par des lignes de commande. Pour en savoir plus, je te recommande de lire ceci.

Pour finir, lorsqu'on parlait de faire "uptime dans la console", cela équivaut tout simplement à ouvrir une fenêtre du terminal et de taper la commande "uptime" (sans les "")... ce qui te donne le temps de marche de ton ordi depuis la dernière fois que tu l'as allumé / rebooté.

Voili...


----------



## emge (9 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose: mais je n'en sais pas beaucoup plus que ça.
> MenuMeters est un petit utilitaire qui permet d'afficher certaines informations sur ta machine : usage de la mémoire, temps de marche (justement le célèbre "uptime"  ), disques, interfaces (bluetooth, wifi, réseau, etc.)...
> 
> Le terminal (ou "console") quant à lui est une "fenêtre de commande" qui te permet de piloter ton Mac par des lignes de commande. Pour en savoir plus, je te recommande de lire ceci.
> ...



   
Je constate qu'avec ces informations je rentre "dans la cour des grands" c'est extrêmement intéressant quoique je sois incapable de tout utiliser ni interpréter. Je vais laisser le "MenuMeter" car il est très amusant de voir s'agiter tous ces petits dessins, quant à "Terminal" je vais éviter d'y mettre les mains : danger !
Merci encore Macounette j'en ai appris beaucoup aujourd'hui à partir d'une "ballade à vélo" qui s'annonçait banale.


----------



## Macounette (9 Octobre 2004)

Ravie d'avoir pu t'aider  Voilà en effet une balade à vélo qui a mené loin.


----------



## nemonik (11 Octobre 2004)

Salut, 

Je fais du velo et de la moto - en ce qui concerne les portables, 
j'ai eu un PC que je transportais dans mon casier de velo pendant
3 ans, j'ai toujours eu des galeres pas possibles avec, en particulier
sur la connectique (nappe ecran pourrie, mais c'est ce qui a probablement
tué mon pc a la fin) et je pense maintenant que c'etait du au velo.

J'ai un powerbook depuis 2 mois, je l'ai transporté pareil dans casier,
au bout de 3 jours, meme probleme de connectique! donc renvoi, 
reparation et retour comme neuf sans probleme, mais ca m'a soigné
quand a l'idee de mettre un pbook dans mon casier de velo! 

Par contre, en moto aucun probleme dans le top case et contrairement
a ce que j'ai lu sur un post, il y a peut plus de vibrations sur une moto,
mais le rembourrage d'un sac ou d'une sacoche suffit a les contrer, mais
surtout, les suspensions de la moto dont TOUTES la difference p/r au
velo (imaginez une moto qui descend un trotoir et un velo sans suspension
qui fait pareil).

bref: ok en moto, déconseillé fortement en velo, sauf en bandouliere ou
sur le dos (mais c'est bof niveau transpi...) - je pense pas qu'un velo 
suspendu change grand chose.


-n


----------



## steph_uk (12 Octobre 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi votre record perso ?



90 jours sur mon serveur qui tourne sous FreeBSD... et l'aventure s'est arrete quand le DD a crame... >:|
Depuis il tourne avec un RAID 1


----------

